# Valentines Kennel Review



## marley18 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hey everyone, I'm going to start off by saying that I love the long coats.

I stumbled upon this kennel the other day, and being very inexperience I wanted to get some insight/opinions on this kennel.

Besides having a beautiful breed, I am not finding much on health and titles of these dogs. On the about us it states that: 
"All of our breeding dogs are certified a minimum of a title IPO-1 and have excellent/excellent scores on their hips and elbows test." 

Most of the studs/females I google the pedigree Hips/Elbow comes up as "Unknown".

Not sure if it's my inexperience but would like any help or advice on finding out more information knowing they didn't list much info on their website.

Kennel Website www. valentinekennels .com


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This thread on Valentine Kennels was posted in Oct:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/718850-looking-info-breeder.html

This thread also from Oct. discusses long coat german shepherd breeders:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/717730-long-coat-german-shepherd-breeder.html


----------



## marley18 (Nov 7, 2017)

Mary Beth said:


> This thread on Valentine Kennels was posted in Oct:
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/718850-looking-info-breeder.html
> 
> ...


Thank you I couldn't find a thread on the kennel, can we delete this thread now?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Your very welcome  For deleting or locking your thread, you would need to pm a moderator. But this thread can help others who are looking, so you may just want to leave it as it is. Good luck in your puppy search!


----------

